
Are there any games where you get crypto coins? - countername
That would be great, playing and getting some coins which I can use ingame or exchange to bitcoin.
======
duxup
I wonder if that would simply attract the wrong kind of attention / users?

Games already have dedicated folks looking simply for game related exploits,
imagine somethhing like crypto being involved.

Gamers / gaming culture can be hard enough to manage...

------
dangus
There is a gas station nearby me that’s selling lottery tickets, that’s
another way to get free money just by playing a game!

